# Fishless Spring.



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

And so it goes. Typical musky spring for me so far. Three trips to Cave Run (one with a guide and 27’ high water, once alone with 20’ high water and a two day PMTT tournament). CC hasn’t been any better. 4-5 trips and nada. I’ve seen them but haven’t been able to convince them to eat. Today the water was up about 2’-3’ and muddy with lots of debris. Temps coming up...highest was 61.

Been good at catching sticks and stumps. One positive is I’m finding grass where there wasn’t any the last couple years.

Anyone catching any yet?


----------



## erieeye365 (Dec 30, 2015)

I did see a bass fisherman catch about a 30 inch Muskie in Alum Saturday. I was crappie fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

erieeye365 said:


> I did see a bass fisherman catch about a 30 inch Muskie in Alum Saturday. I was crappie fishing.


I've heard from a couple guys alum is putting out lots of muskie right now.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Haven't even been out.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've barely been out at all this year. This year is the least amount of time I've been out since since starting muskie fishing 10 or so years ago. I've seen fish and had a few miss my bait the time I've been out but nothing yet. Did see a huge post spawn female follow my bait in yesterday.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been hitting it pretty good every week. So far I've got 1 fish at 33" in late March. Fish slammed a 6 inch Rapala sub walk. I've gotten a few follows here and there but so far just the lone fish. ( I've gotten 2 pike on the year also as consolation fish. They're not muskies but still Esocids)


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Made 1 march and 1 april trip to caesars and 1 half hearted april trip to cj with no results. Weekend weather has been the pits this spring. Best thing I saw was an eagle making an unsuccessful dive on some baby geese in the marina at caesars. I was only about 40 yards away.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've been out for muskies twice, but one was a shake down trip/first trip out with the boat. So, didn't expect much on that trip. On the way home from a crappie fishing trip last Monday my boat got rear-ended and my ob was trashed. So, now I am struggling to find a new 9.9. Everything is on backorder like a lot of stuff.


----------



## Brimtucki (Dec 3, 2012)

Crittergitter - How much wait time are you experiencing for a new outboard?


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

My first year chasing them and specifically while casting. I’ve made about 6 trips out to West Branch and have boated 2. A 38’’ and a 41’’ , both boatside hits and both on buck tails. Have only seen 2 other fish. Pretty much after the first one I’ve become musky obsessed and then second really drove it home. I’ve bassicly have lost all desire to fish for anything else. 

Well be out this weekend at WB again and trying out luck at salt fork in 2 weeks for a musky tournament. 

I’m sure your fish is coming and it will all be worth it when it does.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I lost a good one at Piedmont on March 27th, during OHMC Tourney, hit a jerkbait and got her to surface and.....got off. REALLY would of loved to seen her up close. 
Ive had 2 follows at Pyma... then last night I had one smack a Suick in the weeds but no hookset, only left with 4-5 tooth marks, 
Caught a 37" during the Muskie Inc tourney at Pyma on April 24th.. won the Tourney, lol, on my birthday! 
WB has been tough for me, fished it three times 3-4hrs each time, keep catching bass.. Waiting on spawn to be over or consistent weather/water temps!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

WeirPhishin said:


> Pretty much after the first one I’ve become musky obsessed and then second really drove it home. I’ve bassicly have lost all desire to fish for anything else.


Welcome to The Sickness!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Brimtucki said:


> Crittergitter - How much wait time are you experiencing for a new outboard?


WAY to much for this time of year! If anyone has a good lead on a nice running 9.9 OB, let me know asap!!


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I always struggle early spring. I haven't been out much this spring because I'm working most weekends. Skunked 2 trips but better times are coming soon.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

WeirPhishin said:


> My first year chasing them and specifically while casting. I’ve made about 6 trips out to West Branch and have boated 2. A 38’’ and a 41’’ , both boatside hits and both on buck tails. Have only seen 2 other fish. Pretty much after the first one I’ve become musky obsessed and then second really drove it home. I’ve bassicly have lost all desire to fish for anything else.
> 
> Well be out this weekend at WB again and trying out luck at salt fork in 2 weeks for a musky tournament.
> 
> I’m sure your fish is coming and it will all be worth it when it does.


Yep. That's exactly how it goes. You've been infected. 
I've got bass fishing gear collecting dust in my basement I haven't touched for years. I've given up all other forms of fishing.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> WAY to much for this time of year! If anyone has a good lead on a nice running 9.9 OB, let me know asap!!


My dad has a johnson 2 stroke he is selling . shoot me a facebook message if interested I can give you details kyle


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

BaddFish said:


> I lost a good one at Piedmont on March 27th, during OHMC Tourney, hit a jerkbait and got her to surface and.....got off. REALLY would of loved to seen her up close.
> Ive had 2 follows at Pyma... then last night I had one smack a Suick in the weeds but no hookset, only left with 4-5 tooth marks,
> Caught a 37" during the Muskie Inc tourney at Pyma on April 24th.. won the Tourney, lol, on my birthday!
> WB has been tough for me, fished it three times 3-4hrs each time, keep catching bass.. Waiting on spawn to be over or consistent weather/water temps!


See you at Salt fork, match the water color......lol.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Nothing yet after 3 trips. 2 weeks ago at CC I saw 12 muskies! 6 of them were pairs of 2. Had 4 other male stragglers beat up from spawn not interested. Then had a mid 30s follow on a spinnerbait. The water was so clear, I could see the fish pull out of the structure, follow the lure from the structure, and actually saw it flare out the gills and nip at the spinnerbait trailer. After the follow it sat up shallow, so we threw an oversized bass jig and missed the hookset. He nipped the grub tail trailer, and I pulled the trigger too early. I learned about the "bass" jig bite on a guided trip in Virginia last year. We caught 3 on bass style jigs after follows on the trip.

After seeing all of the spawning fish, we went to another part of the lake, and had a mid 40s follow on a crappie glide bait. No sightings after that though. 

The wife is going on a girls getaway in 2 weeks, so I'm fishing every day after work! I plan on throwing small bucktails and maybe jig some structure with Bondys.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

LoramieFish12 said:


> Then had a mid 30s follow on a spinnerbait. The water was so clear, I could see the fish pull out of the structure, follow the lure from the structure, and actually saw it flare out the gills and nip at the spinnerbait trailer.


And this is how perfectly normal people become addicted to musky fishing.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Thought about going out today until I got up after sleeping till 6:30 (normal is 4:15). Body is worn out from work so I'm giving it a rest. 36 degs helped with that decision. Plus, I have some boat repairs to do and today is a good day for it. Crushed a brand new transducer cable in my TM at Cave two weeks ago. Cut the outer sheath and the ground mesh. Still works fine but picked up a bit more interference. Also, I want to install a detachable plate and mount for the TM. Had it for a while but keep putting it off. I have 2 TM's (Terrova and Ultrex) that I can swap if needed once I get the plate installed.

I'll get back it next weekend since tomorrow's Mom's day and it is already booked up with "events"... Glad to hear there are some fish being caught. Good luck to everyone going out this weekend.


----------

